# Archie is home!!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My sweet boy is home and we're so happy!









Ava had to give her brudder a big kiss...and check out his booboo









He'll be better than ever soon....I just know it! Nothing better than lots of love and care to get my boy better.








oh, by the way....he drank a LOT of water when he got home...and ate his dinner like there was no tomorrow!!!!! I had to feed him with a large serving spoon...gotta figure out how he can reach his bowl with that giant cone on his head!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: Pat, please whisper in his other ear that I'm so glad he's home and I'll be praying for a quick recovery! He was on my mind all day today! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeahhhh! so happy to hear he's back home. Looks like he's content there next to Daddy and the girls. Feel better soon Archie XXXOOO


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Pat!! I am so happy that he is home! Look at his sisters already taking such great care of him. It is wonderful that he drank and ate!! Keep us posted on his progress!

Archie, I hope you have a fast recovery and feel better soon, sweet boy!! Hugs and Kisses!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww Archie so glad your home. Feel better soon handsome!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Archie -- you look pitiful, but I know that you're glad you're home (and so are your SM Awnties). I'm praying that this will put an end to those awful ear infections!!!!

Glad that your sissies are so concerned about you. I know that your mom is too. And I'm so glad that you ate all your dinner -- if the Archie Dud wasn't eating, Awntie Lynn would be sooooooooooo worried.

Lots of hugs and kisses. You're such a brave boy!!!!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

So glad that he is home. I kept checking all day here. I know he will bounce back quickly now that he is home - and he will feel so much better without those nasty ear infections. Hugs from me, James, Icy and Yogi!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay!!! So glad that Archie's home!!!! He'll bounce back in no time! He'll fell so much better!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You must be so relieved to have your little dude home and safe with you, Pat. It hurts to see him looking like that, but knowing that he will feel much better in the long run helps. Give him a soft gentle nose kiss from me and the kids.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw bless his heart-- so glad he is back with his loving family. I'm sure he is going to feel a lot better once he heals-- ear infections are so painful!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwww, poor little guy. I'm happy for you that he's home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you're home Archie man, get better soon and don't worry your ear fur will grow back. Wear your sweet pink ear proudly until then.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That sure is great news to see that little Archie is back home and doing so well!!! I do feel bad for him though with that big collar and hope that he will be comfortable. Great that he did so well with his eating and drinking too. I am sure that Abbey and Ava are happy to see him again too.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, glad he's home and hope he feels a lot better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got to a computer. In the air all day so I couldn't check. Poor Archie...he doesn't look too happy but he looks wonderful to me. He's home where he belongs and hopefully on the mend and no more of those ear infection. Archie - hugs and kisses from Auntie Sue all the way from California.:wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome home, sweet boy! That's wonderful that he's eating and drinking. Sounds like he's doing great :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dusty says you look Gangsta' and you gots street cred now!

Jasper says you ear looks owwie!

Laura says happy you are home and hope you keep feeling better and better!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Pat, you must be so relieved to have him home!!! He looks so sweet even with the cone on. His sisters can definitely give him some healing kisses. I hope he recuperates quickly! Kisses to Archie boy :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy he is home where he belongs. Speedy recovery little man!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine and I are really glad that Archie is back in your loving arms. We were worried about him. Jasmine was ready to and see how Archie is dong in person!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mom2James said:


> So glad that he is home. I kept checking all day here. I know he will bounce back quickly now that he is home - and he will feel so much better without those nasty ear infections. Hugs from me, James, Icy and Yogi!


 
This picture is for James.....he is Arch's special buddy while he's healing.








James, Archie would have liked it if you were here to push him in his stroller. He thinks you two would be great friends. :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat I am so glad that Archie is home with you now. He looks wonderful after what he has just gone through. Sending him lots of hugs and kisses and get well wishes from Auntie Lynda, Chloe, Katie, Chachi and Gigi.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The A Team said:


> This picture is for James.....he is Arch's special buddy while he's healing.
> View attachment 103240
> 
> 
> James, Archie would have liked it if you were here to push him in his stroller. He thinks you two would be great friends. :aktion033:


 Aww, Archie you have such a great mom! :wub: Hope you enjoyed your ride buddy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Archie is home and recovering nicely. How long does Archie have to wear his cone? The reason i was asking is that maybe you can get him the soft cone like Tammy got for Benny and it might also make it easier for Archie to eat and drink. 

Please give Archie kisses from me. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo-Hoo!! Archie is HOME!!!!:chili: 
Pat, did vet say how long it will take to heal? Does he have to go back for stitches out or are the the disolvable type? How long for wearing the cone? Does he have to have pain pills?...Did the vet mention how his ear looked down inside? I'm assuming once in there he was further convinced this was the best route for him. 
yeah I know lots of questions!... just hoping things will move along quickly for the little dude! This type surgery is new to me so I'm curious about it all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Give that pitiful little face a smooch from us!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So glad to hear the surgery went well. What a precious sweetheart.:wub: I just love him! Please give him a gentle hug for me.
Jenna


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy he is home Pat. Now you can all move past this problem. I bet Archie will feel so much better now!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

The A Team said:


> This picture is for James.....he is Arch's special buddy while he's healing.
> View attachment 103240
> 
> 
> James, Archie would have liked it if you were here to push him in his stroller. He thinks you two would be great friends. :aktion033:


OMG Pat - we had seen the earlier pictures and he started to draw a card for Archie - He's in bed, but will FLIP when I share this with him tomorrow. Be careful what you wish for, because one day he might arrive on your doorstep asking to push the stroller!!!!!! Thanks for posting for him. He will be very excited! Lots of kisses to Archie. :heart:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Pat, I'm so glad Archie is home and doing so well. Angel sends noselicks.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Archie, you look a little "dodgy" but I know you will be swinging from the rafters pretty soon---maybe too soon for your mommy! You can't keep a good man down, ya' know! 
Pat, you may want to take off the cone---just while you stand over him while he is eating & put it right back on. Those things are impossible to manage. Kitzel used the pro-collar & it worked for him but others have had some issues w/it. You have to make sure it has enough air in it. It was comfy for Kitzel to sleep in too. The first night we didn't have enough air & he slipped out of it in the night, but he was in our bed & I am a very light sleeper so caught it when it happened.
We wish Archie lots of sissy kisses & quick healing.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad Archie is doing well!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Pat thank God its over and Archie is on the mend. Hope you can find a soft collar for him.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad Archie's home, I hope he has an easy & uneventful recovery.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in on the Arch man this morning...how's he doing today, Pat??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, bless his heart, and yours. Oh so sorry, I haven't been on at all, and didn't know, oh but the sweet guy is home with his loving Mommy. Saying many prayers that darling boy feels 100% soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat, just checking on Arch to see how he did last night and how he's doing today. He just looks soooooooooooo pitiful, but I know that his "dear" sisters are helping to nurse him back to health -- and, of course, his Mommy is right there for him.

BTW -- does Momma Mia still have a crush on Archie, or, is she upset by his beautiful hair being cut? Remind her it will grow back. 

Please give the Dude hugs and kisses from Awntie Lynn


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome home Archie -- Bella told me to tell you she is hoping you're feeling better soon and she's sending a big hug your way:hugging:.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Pat, just wanted to check on sweet Archie. How is he doing?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Also looking for an update. Hope Archie got some snuggly rest with his family today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is doing surprisingly well! I did take that cone off his head and cut it down a few inches, now he can eat and drink. He's not quite himself yet, but I bet he'll be much better in a week or so. This is one dude who HATES taking meds of any kind. I had them make his antibiotics and pain meds into liquid form and I squirt away, lol. He did poop this morning, so that's a good sign! He's so good, he never complains.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, so glad to hear he is doing so well. Tell him Pippa and Cozette are sending tons of puppy kisses his way!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Archie is doing well. He'll be his old self in no time, minus the ear infections!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update Pat! So happy to hear that Archie is coming along. Eating and pooping is always a great sign!! And no complaints?! Sounds like the perfect patient. Give the sweet boy hugs and kisses for me!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Been thinking about him all day Pat. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I'm so glad that Archie is doing well. If the cone really bothers him, maybe you can borrow the one that Tammy used for Benny. It looked a heck of a lot more comfortable.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news. He sounds like Ben....just a sweetie. So glad he is doing well!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing well,maybe you can get him one of those inflatable ones,he might be more comfortable in that... Give him a gentle kiss on his boo boo from us!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Pat! He is a sweetie for sure. It is good to have at least one like Archie! What a guy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been on SM for a few days....I didn't know that Archie had the surgery already. He looks great and will be his old self in no time. I pray he never gets another ear infection like Chloe! Now Archie and Choe have something in common and they both had the surgery in the left ear! Kisses to Archie!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Bless his little heart!!!! I know you are so relieved that he is back home with you. I am thrilled he gobbled up his dinner and drank his water so enthusiastically so quickly!!! He will be feeling better and back to normal very soon! Give him a hug from us!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

awwwww poor baby mommy & everyone will help you get better hugs and kissesss have a speedy recovery:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> I haven't been on SM for a few days....I didn't know that Archie had the surgery already. He looks great and will be his old self in no time. I pray he never gets another ear infection like Chloe! Now Archie and Choe have something in common and they both had the surgery in the left ear! Kisses to Archie!


Donna, his ear doesn't look like Chloe's anymore....it's cleaned up and sewn closed. Did Chloe have a total ear canal abation?...that's what Arch had, the ear canal has been removed completely.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, do they test the hearing in the other ear (Bear test?). That is the one they use on babies. I hope he will hear something----like all of Ava's jabbering.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Pat ... bless Archie's precious heart! He looks so sad. But, we all know he will be feeling better soon because of your tender loving care. 

Thank goodness, Archie is drinking his water and eating. And, he does look happier in the last picture cozying up with his dad and sisters. The picture of Ava kissing Archie is so dear.:wub::wub:

Please give Archie kisses from his Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think Archie was feeling well today. He's just not himself. He's sort of sad and tired looking. He did eat well (really well! :w00t then I took the cone off for a short time and took him outside...he pooped like three times and peed maybe 5 times!!! Then I sat with him until he tried to scratch his bad ear....then the cone went back on. 

He just keeps staring into my eyes, and I don't know what I can do for him. It's too hot to take him out in the stroller tonight. I don't want to take the cone off again because it's so stressful getting it back on again...

Here's hoping time flys.....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh poor Archie boy.  Glad he is eating and potting good. I'm sure in another day or so he will be a bit better. He has been through quite an ordeal and lets face it wearing a cone sucks! Maybe you can take him in the stroller for a short ride early tomorrow morning. I will be hoping the time passes quickly for him. Give him hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little guy doesn't understand but I'm sure he feels better with you there Pat.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Pat - Apologies from me because I am about three weeks late...... but when Archie invited James to push the stroller I had a little guy waking up every day and asking, "Is TODAY the day when you are taking me to Archie's house? Today? Now? Soon?" He still asks how Archie is doing and today he asked if I was EVER going to mail his letter.....:embarrassed: I'm much better at keeping up with posts than I am at posting.....

All of us at my house hope that Archie is well and back to himself!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mom2James said:


> Pat - Apologies from me because I am about three weeks late...... but when Archie invited James to push the stroller I had a little guy waking up every day and asking, "Is TODAY the day when you are taking me to Archie's house? Today? Now? Soon?" He still asks how Archie is doing and today he asked if I was EVER going to mail his letter.....:embarrassed: I'm much better at keeping up with posts than I am at posting.....
> 
> All of us at my house hope that Archie is well and back to himself!


 
James! Archie LOVES the letter you wrote to him! he's kissing the computer screen...I'm not sure if the kisses are for your letter or for YOU! He feels all better now, but he still has a silly hair cut that needs to grow out!!! Thanks Deb for posting this, it made my night. :wub::aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh James.....here's what Archie looks like now....thought you might want to see him. He's feeling better than ever now, but you can still come push him in the stroller any time you want. :chili:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Aww poor Archie. Love the picture of Ava giving him kisses! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Oh James.....here's what Archie looks like now....thought you might want to see him. He's feeling better than ever now, but you can still come push him in the stroller any time you want. :chili:
> 
> View attachment 103666


Archie looks great, Pat! Thanks for the update. And James thought Archie was just too cute! If a small boy turns up at your doorstep asking to push the stroller, please return him to me, lol.


----------

